# Love or Hate?



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate

Donald Trump.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Love 

Obama *


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Love.

Corndogs.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Love

Teen Titans GO!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hate

Revenge of the Sith


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Indifferent?

Marvel Comics


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Love

The Black Panther movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love

The Doctor Strange movie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate

Dragonballz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hate

Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Love

Naruto


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Love

One Piece


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Indifferent tbh.

Becky Lynch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indifferent.

God of War 2018


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

"Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate

Coca Cola


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Whoa! I didn't know that was possible!

Love

Sir Grapefellow and Baron von Redberry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Talk about something that'll grind this thread to a fucking halt. I don't think anybody on this forum besides you even knows what that is. 

I looked it up, apparently it's a cereal from 1972. I'll just say indifferent because I don't know.

Cherry Coca Cola


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. I'll go less obscure. 

Love

The Simpsons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That depends on the era, but I'll say love when they're at their best.

Batman The Animated Series


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Wladimir Klitschko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indifferent 

Penn & Teller


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Love

Avengers: Infinity War movie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love


Bridget the Midget movies


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Love (who wouldn't? :lol )

Battle Rap.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hate

Bobby Roode's theme song


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Hate it. 

Solo Movie.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Love ( anything to do with Star Wars/characters!)

Mumble 'Rap'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hate

Theremin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Indifferent

The Offspring (Band)


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Love 

Kim Kardashian


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Hate that hoe

Politics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate. I try as best I can to completely shut myself off from it.

Instrumental music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Harry Houdini


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unfamiliar

I'm aware of who he is, from a distance, obviously. You know what I mean.

Game of Thrones


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

BTS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sorry, what? :aries2 BTS?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm sorry, what? :aries2 BTS?


South Korean boy band.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, hate then. 

Deadpool 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Ray Harryhausen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love it

Supergirl (the show)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate. 

Supergirl, not the show, but the character. Not the character from the show, either. The character.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hate.
> 
> Supergirl, not the show, but the character. Not the character from the show, either. The character.


Pretty clear from my sig, love 

Mega Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Pretty clear from my sig, love
> 
> Mega Man


Right, but what guarantee was it that you would be the one answering the question? 

Hate, I guess. Never played a Mega Man, but he always looked stupid to me.

Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, but what guarantee was it that you would be the one answering the question?
> 
> Hate, I guess. Never played a Mega Man, but he always looked stupid to me.
> 
> Sonic The Hedgehog


True. Also, Mega Man is awesome, but can be challenging.

Sonic: Love

Power Rangers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate. My 7 year old self totally wants to kick me right in the nuts for that, but as an adult, yeah, no good. 

The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cartoon from 1987 with James Avery aka Uncle Phil as Shredder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Darkman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love

The 2003 Ninja Turtles series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Sakura Kasugano from the Street Fighter franchise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based solely on appearances, hate. I'm not a fan of the goofy Japanese schoolgirl look. I also don't like Street Fighters gameplay, probably because I'm no good at it. I do love the theme music for the fighters, though. Street Fighter has great music, other than that, not into it.

Quan Chi from the Mortal Kombat series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Aurora monster model kits


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Unsure

Itachi uchiha


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Love

Madara Uchiha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like

Lupin III


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate

Death Battle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO! NOT LUPIN!

Like

The Sign of the Four by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't like Manga or Anime, whatever you call it. It's not for me. I wish I did. I can't get into Japanese culture, despite how much I like Asuka. She's an anomaly. 

The next Death Battle is Doctor Strange vs Doctor Fate, by the way, so be on the look out for that. 

Unfamiliar. If it's Sherlock Holmes, probably love. More than likely, at least. Of course, I don't like to read, so I'd like to see it adapted to tv.

The Sherlock tv show with CucumberBatch side and Freeman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Definitely checking that out. 

There's a pretty good 1987 adaptation with Jeremy Brett. I'd recommend that. 

Mixed feelings, but I'll say love.

Watchmen (2009)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mixed

It's a Snyder film, so there's gonna be some bad in it. At the same time, the opening is literally my favourite opening to a film ever. When The Comedian gets thrown out the window as Unforgettable is playing, that's just phenomenal.






That's an awesome scene.

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice

Just a heads up, you're not allowed to say love. :side: ~_~


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hate

Young Justice


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen it. It's in my Netflix queue. 

Justice League (the DC animated show)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. Good stuff.

Doctor Mordrid, Full Moon's unlicensed Doctor Strange film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen it, but I've seen clips as people talk over it on film discussion shows. It looks very bad. 

Man, you really love stuff that's really low budget. :side: I can't get into the low budget subculture.

Iron Maiden


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Love

Judas Priest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Deep Purple.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like. Love is too strong. Halford is extremely overrated as a vocalist, and their catalogue isn't as amazing as some other bands.

EDIT ~ Like what I've heard, haven't heard much. Dream Theater's Child In Time cover is outstanding, right now that's my favourite thing from them, which isn't even them.

Motorhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

The original Alice Cooper band.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love

Doctor Who


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

In honor of his birthday, Vincent Price.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

James Stewart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Mr. Vampire


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Love

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Hawaiian Pizza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 

Evel Knievel Stunt Cycle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it.

The gentle touch of a woman?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Love

working out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hate.

Phrenology.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Uhhhhh no opinion

Teen Titans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Spiral enthusiast Tim Burton


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Hate

The Lord Of The Flies*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The book or Beelzebub?

I'm going with book and I'll say love.

Chiaki Kuriyama


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Hate 

Tom Sawyer *_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its ok

Ninja Turtles: The Next Mutation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOVE.

Infra-Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea. Hate.

This


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

The Mummy (Karloff)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Indifferent tbh

Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Alec Guiness version, I'll say love, because he's the best actor in a mediocre movie. The Ewan McGregor version, hate, because the Prequels suck, and Star Wars sucks.

Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Dana Scully


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate(not big on X files)

Living Tribunal(Marvel)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen the X-Files. I'm sure she's perfectly fine.

EDIT - I'll say love because it's Marvel, but I'm not familiar. I'm sure the MCU would make him awesome.

The guy in the X-Files who smokes a lot. The villain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love to both.

Clea (Marvel)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't read the comics, so I don't know her, but I'll put the lovin' on Doctor Strange's wife. I hope they bring her in in the sequel. 

Black Adam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Robby the Robot.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

hate?

peanut butter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate

Rob Conway


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Love. Just look at him. 

The smell of armpits


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Hate, obviously.

Podcasts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Ventriloquism


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate

Final Fantasy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate

Mass Effect

Andromeda is not a Mass Effect game, so let's try not to consider it and just keep this limited to the 3 awesome games.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Hate

God of War


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No taste, some of you...

Love

Assassins Creed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess I would have to say hate. I have never played the games myself, but I've watched my brother play and it didn't seem my kind of game. :shrug

GTA.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> I guess I would have to say hate. I have never played the games myself, but I've watched my brother play and it didn't seem my kind of game. :shrug
> 
> GTA.


Well, which one did you watch, and did you watch the historical parts or the parts in the present? The history segments are good (most games), the present sucks. Most Creed fans despise the present storyline, because it's boring, never makes sense, and gets more and more convoluted and nonsensical every game. The good Creed games are II, Brotherhood, Syndicate, Black Flag, and Origins. The bad ones are 1, III, Rogue, and Unity. Revelations ranges from moderately good to bad.

Grand Theft Auto is simply one of the greatest gaming series of all time. Love.

Uncharted


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Love.

Goldeneye 64


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Love Goldeneye 64. One of my favourite games for the N64 and my first shooter game I played.

Pokemon.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, which one did you watch, and did you watch the historical parts or the parts in the present? The history segments are good (most games), the present sucks. Most Creed fans despise the present storyline, because it's boring, never makes sense, and gets more and more convoluted and nonsensical every game. The good Creed games are II, Brotherhood, Syndicate, Black Flag, and Origins. The bad ones are 1, III, Rogue, and Unity. Revelations ranges from moderately good to bad.


I believe it was Revelations, but its been a few years and I'm not 100% sure on that and he's moved out and doesn't have his games here anymore to confirm that. I didn't watch much, just at times I was curious because he was so into it as well as other games I never cared for like Skyrim. Just this thread game made that awkward to answer because I can't really ''hate'' a game I've not played before, it would be easier to say I don't care for it.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

> Pokemon.


hate

Let's go with... Detroit: Become Human. I have yet to play it, though it has some positive feedback everywhere.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> I believe it was Revelations, but its been a few years and I'm not 100% sure on that and he's moved out and doesn't have his games here anymore to confirm that. I didn't watch much, just at times I was curious because he was so into it as well as other games I never cared for like Skyrim. Just this thread game made that awkward to answer because I can't really ''hate'' a game I've not played before, it would be easier to say I don't care for it.


Well, I can confirm it if you remember the setting. Revelations was set in Constantinople. Everything was a very Arabic setting, clothing, building structure, etc. The protagonist was named Ezio, who at this point in his life had a grey beard, he was very old. He's the best Assassin that you play as in the series, but Revelations was his worst game, the earlier games were classics. 

You can say you're indifferent or unfamiliar, the rest of us do it all the time.

Either way, I would recommend playing, or watching Assassins Creed II. If you don't like II, you won't like any of them.

I'm unfamiliar with Detroit: Become Human, but I have no urge to play it. I would probably hate it. I don't care about androids. He says hypocritically as he watches Westworld every week.

Speaking of that, Westworld. ~_~


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love

Sushi


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Love

Star Wars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate

Lord Of The Rings


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Hate... I guess. Never watched it, but seen bits, didn't like. I hate Star Wars too, btw. 

David Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOTR is awesome, but very cheesy and nerdy. If you're not a giant nerd like me, you probably won't love it.

As for Star Wars, I don't hate every single movie, but the best Star Wars movie, which is Empire is.....fine. It's ok. The worst Star Wars movie, which is either Phantom Menace or Attack Of The Clones, which I have not revisited to confirm in years, or The Last Jedi, those are HORRENDOUS. I just cannot endorse saying that I don't hate a series where half of the released films are garbage, and the other half are very average. 

I've never seen a David Lynch film. Unfamiliar. I want to see Blue Velvet but I've never done it.

Transformers


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> David Lynch


Love. Really enjoyed the last series of _Twin Peaks_.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've never seen a David Lynch film. Unfamiliar. I want to see Blue Velvet but I've never done it.
> 
> Transformers


The movies? Hate. Can't stand Shia LaBeouf. 

How about ...

HP Lovecraft.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, I didn't mean the movies, I meant in general. It's kind of a rule of thumb that if we don't specify, we mean in general. Like, for example, if I say "The Joker", and that's just it, I'm talking about the character, but if I put an actors name next to it, I mean that specific version, like Ledger, Nicholson, Hamill, etc.

I'll say I hate Lovecraft. I've never read his work, so I don't know the entertainment value in his stories, but I know he was a massive racist. If I were familiar with the Cthulhu mythos and the Deep Ones and all of that, I could rate him on work, but this is what I have to work with. He was also an atheist, which is a negative. I have nothing else to go on, so that goes on the pile.

Watchmen, the graphic novel.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Love. And I love the movie too.

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Love.

Hitchcock


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Love. "Rope" is brilliant. 

The Twilight Zone.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, I didn't mean the movies, I meant in general. It's kind of a rule of thumb that if we don't specify, we mean in general. Like, for example, if I say "The Joker", and that's just it, I'm talking about the character, but if I put an actors name next to it, I mean that specific version, like Ledger, Nicholson, Hamill, etc.


Ah, yeah. Fair enough. Unfortunately, for me these days my mind goes straight to the films rather than the old school cartoons. I'm kind of ambivalent about the old Transformers cartoons as it's been years since I saw them. I vaguely remember enjoying them but not enough that they'd stick in my head. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll say I hate Lovecraft. I've never read his work, so I don't know the entertainment value in his stories, but I know he was a massive racist. If I were familiar with the Cthulhu mythos and the Deep Ones and all of that, I could rate him on work, but this is what I have to work with. He was also an atheist, which is a negative. I have nothing else to go on, so that goes on the pile.


I'm with you on his racism being a negative for sure. It was disappointing to find that out. By the time I learned about it, I'd already grown up reading his stories and enjoying them. It always sucks when you find out something like that about a person whose work you like.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOVE

Night Gallery


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> LOVE
> 
> Night Gallery


Love. Great show. Rod Serling had the Midas touch. Everything that guy did was great. Did you ever catch the 2002-2003 series of _Twilight Zone_? Some of the episodes were pretty good. There was an episode called "It's Still a Good Life" that was a sequel to "It's A Good Life" from the original run. It had the same actors playing their roles 40 years on. It was really well done. 

How about ... Tales from the Crypt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. Every single incarnation. 

Kumi Mizuno.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Love
Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Daisy and Violet Hilton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Um.. I'll say indifferent, if I can. Didn't know about them till now. 

Reddit.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Love

Pretty interesting threads on there about all sorts of things.

Darksiders(video game)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Darkstalkers.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love 

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mixed feelings, but I'll say love.

Sailor Moon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Love 8*D

Yu-Gi-Oh! (cards, anime and manga)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Excellent.









Like, but I used to love it.

Verdi's Rigoletto


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Like

Mew


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

MMA


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Love

Asian food


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Zacherley/John Zacherle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Love

Enzo Amore


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate(did like previously)

Xbox One


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

The Phantom of the Opera (1925)

I will be judging...


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Love. What, I don't want to be judged! 

FIFA World Cup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Judgement: Worthy.










Like.

Bowling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love me some ten pin bowling! So def love.


TV cooking shows.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess rather hate, but I don't really hate them, I just don't pay attention to this kind of stuff. 

Resident Evil movie (only first one)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dislike

Resident Evil 4 The Game


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like it, but I prefer the earlier games.

Rankin/Bass Christmas specials


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate

The Dr. Strange vs Dr. Fate Death Battle...:side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Akina Nakamori


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate, I'll say. My brief listen didn't impress me. Sounded very generic pop-y.

Iron Maiden


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

The Muppets


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate. Statler and Waldorf can occassionally be great.

Rick and Morty (don't say hate because you're one of these Internet people who hate it because hating it became a meme.)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns WrestleMania 31


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm now four weeks weed free

Hate Sunderland/Man city


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indifferent 

Lesley Gore


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Indifferent 

Happy Days


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Like

Chargin Chuck from Super Mario World


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hate
Transformers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOVE









FLCL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Indifferent

Mary Kills People


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MORE INDIFFERENCE!!!! HOORAY!!!

Shonen Knife, the greatest rock band of all time.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Even more indifference

Kevin Durant


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Margot Robbie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

The Peanuts (Yumi and Emi Ito)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Indifference

Dhalsim from Street Fighter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's fine. No strong opinion.

Animation


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Like

Music from the 1980s


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

The Beach Boys


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Indifferent

The Simpsons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Indifferent 

Energy drinks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. 

Jan Švankmajer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Indifferent. Never hard of em.

The NBA


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Figure Skating


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Never done it

Boobs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Love

Travelling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Card tricks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love. Especially that Shin Lim guy that was on Penn and Teller.

Fortnite.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Indifferent. Never played it. 

Alcohol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shin Lim is one of the best. He's a magician's magician. 

Dislike

Hammer Horror films


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate

The Lord of The Rings film trilogy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Love

Game of Thrones


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Love
> 
> Game of Thrones


Love

UFC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hate


Boo. 

Like


Boo Berry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

Reese's Puffs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Love

BBQ's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Because I could not stop for Death


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Never read the book

Eternal Champions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Dr. Demento


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All the Dr. Demento songs I've heard aren't funny, so hate. For comedy songs, I much prefer John Valby and Stephen Lynch.

Mass Effect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The man gave us "Weird Al" Yankovic, dammit!

So... um...

Indifferent. Haven't played any of the games. Sorry.


Neil Gaiman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry. *shrug smiley*

Do listen to the people I listed, though. They're more offensive, and funnier.

So Mass Effect is your pop culture blind spot. That's a bad blind spot to have. Play 1, 2, and 3. Buy the DLC ending for 3, the original one sucks. Avoid Andromeda like the plague. I personally guarantee you'll fall in love with the series. It's the Asuka of video game series. The characterization is top of the line. 

Please. If you watch or play only one thing I recommend, make it this. Anything else I recommend is crap.

I've never read his work, but I know he's done work for DC, so I'll say love. Plus, he wrote a book about Norse mythology.

Watchmen (graphic novel)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will do.

I am familiar with Stephen Lynch.

Love. 

Jiangshi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YAY! :mark:

Hate

Clerks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like, used to love.

Ub Iwerks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'm immature, so I still love it.






2:45

"Hey try not to suck any dick on the way through the parking lot! Hey, hey you! Get back here!"

I think that's my favourite line in any comedy. I love how the guy follows her and he tries to stop him. :lmao

Indifferent, I guess. 

Tarantino movies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still love Kevin Smith. I often attend his Hollywood Babble-On shows.

Love. Used to have a standee of Gogo in my lair.

Jean Cocteau's Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, do you? 

Looking it up, probably hate. I love the Disney version, though. I know that's not a very manly thing to admit, but I do. :side: :redface

The League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Emily Dickinson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty good

Philip K Dick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love

Harlin Ellison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. R.I.P.

Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Indifferent


Hall and Oates


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Indifferent

House Targaryen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love the Targs as much as they love their sisters. :woolcock

House Lannister


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ditto.

Sousuke Aizen


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Unfamiliar.

Cats


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate

Sparkling Blood Orange soda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Love

World Cup Football


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate.

WWE


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Love

TNA


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hate  ( Used to love it at one time. )

Grimm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Indifferent 

Porn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love. 










Horror films.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love!

Action films


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

BBQ Pizza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 

Boris Karloff


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love
Christopher Lee


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love

Bela Lugosi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love!

Barbara Steele


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Indifferent

Johnny Cash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Frank Zappa


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hate

Huey Lewis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

Alice Cooper


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hate

Kenny Rogers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wildcat410 said:


> Hate.












Remember the Coop!










Like.


Parliament-Funkadelic


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Hate

Pinaple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I assume you meant Pineapple? Anyway, love. I even enjoy it on Pizza. I'm one of those weirdos. 

Rap music.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

Figure Skating


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

Chess


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Like

Sausages(Food)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hate

Cowboy Boots


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Magic tricks


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

Lasagna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 

Marionettes


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

Disco Music


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Indifferent 

Heavy metal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indifferent 

Swimming.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Indifferent

MTV nowadays


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

Viva La Bam


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hate.

Classical Music.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

German Chocolate Cake


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Crepes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Françoise Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Indifferent

Chick-fil-A


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Never been there.

Civilization 4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indifferent. I don't hate it, it's just not my kind of game.

The Sims.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like.

Stephen Sondheim


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Like

Barbra Streisand


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indifferent. 

Rainy Days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Mondays.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hate

Fridays


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. 

Smarch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate. Lousy Smarch weather. 

No, I'll say love. It made me laugh. 

Treehouse of Horror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Hsien-Ko


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love. Prefer Morrigan though

The CW Supergirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You avoided the List... but Hsien-Ko is the best Darkstalkers character. It's a scientific fact.

Like.

Ambrose Bierce


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Unfamiliar

Axl Rose


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't really have an opinion on him :lol

Hot weather


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Like


Baseball


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indifferent. I don't hate it, but it doesn't interest me.

House Parties.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Love.

Seinfeld?*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love. Best show on NBC during the 90s.


Married with Children


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Friends?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The TV show? Love

Gustavo Fring from Breaking Bad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hate that motherfucker. Although, he was badass.

Amusement Parks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOVE

Lepidopterology


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

like


Basset Hounds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Clara Bow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No opinion

Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hate

Transformers


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Like the cartoon, hate the movies.


G.I. Joe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Doctor Strange, the greatest superhero of all time.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Love.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Spiral enthusiast Tim Burton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dislike

Total Bellas Season 3


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Don't know what that is.


_Total Recall_ (1990).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Nellie Bly


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Have heard she was one of the inspirations for Lois Lane so love.


Lois Lane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

City Pop


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Never heard of it before now.


Anime.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love

Babylon 5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

"Weird Al" Yankovic, Polka's Chosen Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Axl Rose


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Am indifferent to him.


The whole band, Guns N' Roses.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love

Megadeth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Alice Cooper


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Hilarious.


Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love. 

Bacon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 










Eggs


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Like.


Pizza.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Chick-fil-A


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Have never had it.


Burger King.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Vincent Price


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love
Christopher Lambert


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

He was... once relevant.


Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Like

Pineapple Pizza


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

LIKE and I don't care who disagrees with me!


Thick crust.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like
Stuffed Crust


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Love it.

Skyler from Breaking Bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like

Hikaru Utada


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Doesn't know who that is.


Godzilla.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOVE










Mothra, the GOAT giant monster.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

Titanosaurus ( One of the more divisive Kaiju )


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate

Asuka being the face of the womens division according to 2k19


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Mild love.

NXT walking the fine line of giving a dislikable side to Johnny Gargano ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Would've preferred big love for the GOAT, but I'll take it. 

I haven't really been watching it, but I like the idea of Ciampa driving Gargano crazy and driving him to the point of obsession, so I'll say love.

Turds in the wind :lmao :lmao fpalm

If you don't know what I'm talking about, just watch the new Venom trailer.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Would've preferred big love for the GOAT, but I'll take it.
> 
> I haven't really been watching it, but I like the idea of Ciampa driving Gargano crazy and driving him to the point of obsession, so I'll say love.
> 
> ...


You forgot to suggest something to love or hate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

James T. Kirk said:


> You forgot to suggest something to love or hate.


I was suggesting that stupid line from the Venom trailer...


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh. Dislike.


The _Venom_ trailer.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

BTS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like 

Procrastination


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Like.

Tacos.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Chili Dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Orson Welles


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Like.


Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love... as an artist and TV personality.

GOAT William Castle


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Never heard of him.


Michael Curtiz.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Clea, Doctor Strange's wife.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Didn't know Doctor Strange was married.


Mary Jane Watson.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, was. They will always be together in my heart.










Like.

Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And on the page again in about a year when the next author takes over his comic, just like how Superman, Batman, Captain America, etc have all come back to life, Spider-Man has gone from girlfriend to girlfriend, etc. Clea and Stranges astral projections will be getting down with each other again in no time.

Hate, Rey. Indifferent to the Spider-Man villain, I don't know much about Quentin Beck, the Hollywood special effects artist. Come to think of it, his name and job are probably more than most people know about him.

V For Vendetta the movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen... the movie.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Hate.


_Watchmen_, the movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

The Return of Swamp Thing... the greatest comic book movie ever made.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Love, just for this,












_Superman II_.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 

Sisters (1973)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Love

Class of Nuke 'Em High


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 

House (1977)


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Have never seen it.


_National Lampoon's Vacation_.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

Christmas Vacation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Scrooged


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen it. It's prime Bill Murray so I'd probably at the very least like it.

Christmas Vacation fucking rules, btw. I'm sad I didn't get to answer that one.






Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Christmas Vacation


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love 

Back To The Future


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Love.


_The Hangover_.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like

Gigi (1958)


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Never seen it.


_A Fish Called Wanda_.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Emperor Norton


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Who the fuck is Emperor Norton?


Edward Norton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like 

Sarah Paulson


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Like.


Sarah Palin.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hate.

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

Clint Eastwood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Pokemon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

Charles Bronson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Kurt Weill


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Unfamiliar

Joe Rogan


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Indifferent.


Jim Jefferies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate. 

Dave Chappelle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Disco


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Like

Donna Summer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Count Basie


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love

The Rolling Stones


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

Oasis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like

Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Hate

Cheese on Toast?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love
Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love 

Jalapeno poppers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hate

College Football


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. My grandfather coached for years.

Egyptology


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Like

Tennis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Cats


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Like

Subway


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No experience

Taylor Swift


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indifferent. Don't like her music for the most part, but I don't hate her. She has some catchy songs.

WWE. :vince


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love, because....










Sally Hawkins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Like

Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's okay!

Like

Jessica Harper, the greatest actress of all time.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Meh....

Hate

Vagina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Love

Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hate

Pink Floyd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

The Crazy World of Arthur Brown


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hate

Joan Jett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a sin.

Love.

Blondie.

Judging.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Love

Heart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOVE

Kate Bush


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Love

Stevie Nicks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love

Audrey Hepburn...


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Love

Michael Jackson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Love

Babymetal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOVE

Amanda Conner


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hate

South Africa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No opinion

Roosters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Barbara Feldon










OR

Cheeseburgers


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love cheeseburgers



King of the Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like. I remember it being cute.

Unsolved Mysteries with Robert Stack


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Love

Oxygen's snapped.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unfamiliar.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead with a soda.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Love

Koalas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Love

Traveling by foot


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

It depends. Sometimes it's fun, but other times I don't wanna. But I'll just say love, cause I like to enough.

The beach


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate unless there is something to look at.

WWE SVR 2006?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

LOVE LOVE LOVE

PS4 controllers?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Accidentally double posted from the slowness of the forum.

Delete post.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love

Billie Eilish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love

Internet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ambivalent.

Beauty and the Beast (1946)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're ambivalent to the thing that gives you more Asuka than any other source? For SHAME. :shame

Indifferent. Never seen it.

Star Trek 2009.

It's actually not bad, better than the shows. I'm in the middle.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Like (Love?) 

Sub Sandwiches


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love.

The League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. That was a pretty funny show.

Card tricks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indifferent/somewhat like

Amazon Prime's The Boys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm digging it.

The movie I'm re-watching for work:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somewhat like. It wasn't bad. Not being bad pretty much makes it a horror masterpiece since horror is absurdly low quality.

The best brutality in Mortal Kombat 11


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will ignore that horror bit.


Love.

Skarlet, the best MK11 character


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love

Jade's MK9 outfit :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

.......wait what was the question? Oh yeah, umm love





Cheese


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Love

New England clam chowder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Françoise Hardy










I'm ready to make a new enemy! :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate 

Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's it, buddy: you just made THE LIST!!! :thelist











Love 

The upcoming Doctor Strange stage show at Disneyland


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love

Coffee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Love

Seafood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOOOOOVE. There's no food I love more than an Ultimate Feast.










Pizza


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Love

Country music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We have to take you to a real seafood restaurant, Tyrion.

Love.

Pappardelle al Ragù alla Bolognese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Honey West :mark

OR

The Boys :anna


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Love

Richard M. Nixon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hate.

Actress Barbara Feldon :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love. I don't trust any of you turkeys to make the right choice.

Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate. She's been a massive detriment to Asukas career. Otherwise, indifferent.

Ketchup potato chips


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Biscuits/savory scones with gravy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Penn & Teller


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love! Love! LOVE!

2B


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Like

Cold weather


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't remember much about 2B. I was trying to gain cool points from the kids. 

Love.

Yabba Dabba Dew


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hate 

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hate

James Cameron


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> I don't remember much about 2B. I was trying to gain cool points from the kids.
> 
> Love.
> 
> ...


these were a thing?





James Cameron, i dont know who that is, indifferent
System Of A Down


----------

